# beretta es100



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me a bit about this gun? I want to replace the 28" barrel with a 24", but I can't find any barrels for this model online. Does it use the same barrels as the 3901? Also, is it true that this gun is basically the same as a Benelli SBE I?


----------

